# EoM Submissions



## scholz (Jan 24, 2003)

I am planning on using the EoM for my magic system (once the FAQ comes out.. hurry we make new characters next week). But I've already noticed some lacuna that could be filled by willing contributers. I couldn't find (it might be there) something like a Shield or Mage Armor spell that would be useful at 1st level (+1 AC doesn't hack it). So I wrote up a Spell List called Elemental Shield. (similar to a shield spell, but with varying cover, duration, and side effects.) It is different from Infuse with Element or Elemental Wall. 

I think there might be many such ideas that people using the new rules can contribute and there ought to be a space for it on ENWORLD or NAT20's servers. 

Scrolling through hundreds  of forum messages is not a good way of doing it. 

In addition to spell lists  there could be directories for - new boons, new feats, house rules, etc...

My two bits.

Steve


----------

